# Wide angle lens comparison.



## Ozarker (Sep 3, 2018)

Tonight I did a comparison between 8 different wide angle lenses. The only adjustment I made was for white balance and size. There are no distortion corrections. All lenses were focused manually, so we can expect some margin of error there. The unexpected disappointment was the Vivitar 28mm f/2.5 and it's flair. All the Takumars had a hood. Nothing else had a hood except the two modern Canon L lenses. For colors? They all looked the same to me. Some had some CA. As expected, my Canon L glass gave the best results... but it should. There was a little flair with the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II at 28mm, but that is due to the way the light on the wall is right at the edge of the frame. The take away from this is that most all lenses are sharp in the center at f/8. Not a surprise. Also, without interference from bright sunlight, they all do well color and flair wise. I would imagine a hood on the Vivitar would take care of the problem. Keep in mind that these are 30 second exposures at night, so don't get too excited about the vintage lens results looking so good against the modern Canon lenses. Daylight reveals much higher variation. Much higher. I will conduct the same test in harsh sunlight in a few days. I predict drastically different results. I'll make sure every lens is has a hood for that test. If you are not using hoods, I recommend that you do. Full resolution photos are found here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------

